# Gem 2 days ago :)



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 7, 2013)

So i descided to make Gem a video instead of pictures.. u guys can just view the angles u guys want




she is eating like a pig yet shes skinny from the top and has not one pound of fat on her besides her stomach. She hasnt got a lot of energy lately and im getting pretty worried any ideas on how close she is to foal? And sorry i wanted to make her jump so you guys can see her utters and stuff


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 7, 2013)

i know that jumping can harm her foal and stuff..


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 8, 2013)

Maybe others can help with how close she is I really couldn't see anything in the video

except she is such a pretty girl and I can see how much you love her


----------



## Eagle (Jun 8, 2013)

No sorry I can't see anything either. If you post some photos we might be able to help. Make sure you are down at her level to take them.

Side view (whole horse standing square)

Rear view (so we can see her sides and how baby is riding)

Udder view (lift her tail and take it from behind)






Just a tip as we can all see how much you love you baby, no more jumping and never sit on her even for a few seconds as you could damage her back and legs





Looking forward to the photos


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 8, 2013)

we wheren`t riding her



she was just trying to see if she can touch the ground... and she can lol i only let small kids ride her so we need to get her use to getting touched around the but and stomach area i know riding minis isnt good unless ur a kid 40 pounds and under


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 8, 2013)

what a very much loved little gal!! Shes so pretty and you have taught her some cute tricks too. But I agree, right now she just needs to look pretty and you need to just keep taking pictures for Renee and the other Aunties. She reminds me of a little Snowball.


----------



##  (Jun 9, 2013)

The video is cute and she is certainly loved.

But as all have said -- let's give her time to just grow that baby and be a happy broodmare. That extra belly is getting a bit difficult to manage over her jumps, and I think she'd be happier just being loved, taken for some good walks, etc. There will be time for the rest after she has a healthy little one for you.

The pictures of her are really needed. DEFINITELY one from the back looking down her sides and down at her level, and a full-on side view down at her level. That will give us some indications of where she is and how baby is riding.

She's a pretty girl for sure!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 9, 2013)

Forgot to mention she had a filly 2 years ago


----------

